# Jennys heat cycle



## crackerjackjack (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought my two donkeys in the fall of 2006. I was told when I got them that my jenny Chocolate was more then likely bred. She did not have a cycle until March 2007. So I then knew that she was not bred. She was with my jack until October of this year. She had a cycle in March, April, May and her last one was in June. I saw her with my jack and was marking it on the calendar. The last time was May 30 and June 2. Since then I got another jenny who has had a heat cycle every month since October. Her and Chocolate are together and only Willow has cycled. Is it normal for jennys to not cycle in the winter or could this time, we really be expecting?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 6, 2009)

crackerjackjack said:


> I bought my two donkeys in the fall of 2006. I was told when I got them that my jenny Chocolate was more then likely bred. She did not have a cycle until March 2007. So I then knew that she was not bred. She was with my jack until October of this year. She had a cycle in March, April, May and her last one was in June. I saw her with my jack and was marking it on the calendar. The last time was May 30 and June 2. Since then I got another jenny who has had a heat cycle every month since October. Her and Chocolate are together and only Willow has cycled. Is it normal for jennys to not cycle in the winter or could this time, we really be expecting?



In december jennets have a longer estrus, with a less frequent rate of ovulation.


----------

